# Just got truck and plow



## jerkfromdunkirk (Feb 9, 2010)

hi im new this live and live in calverty county, the southern maryland area does anyone around here on this forum need any help in the impending snow storm bout to hit if so let me know asap.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Have you ever plowed before/


----------



## jerkfromdunkirk (Feb 9, 2010)

yes many a times just driveways though


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck,just hope your not getting over your head with that storm coming.


----------



## jerkfromdunkirk (Feb 9, 2010)

oh no ill be fine just looking to help somebody i love plowing


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

What kind o truck/plow you running.


----------



## jerkfromdunkirk (Feb 9, 2010)

2005 cummins with 8 1/2 ft blade


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

What brand of plow do you have?


----------



## FD39901 (May 31, 2009)

If you are looking to light up your truck give me a pm or email also next year you maybe able to get with the county being a sub.


----------

